# Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

http://videos.streetfire.net/P...A9564
Funny as hell but it worked


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (Gtibunny20v)*

lol....the next big mod


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (sold on expense)*

nothing like sprayin straight nitrous and a leaf blower ito the motor.
They made some pretty damn good power with those to...errr...not bolt ons...uh...hold ons?
I'm going to try this at the track tomorrow.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (Gtibunny20v)*

I wonder what their AFR's were.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (Gtibunny20v)*

Ok, I've watched it twice and I'm still laughing.....


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (VWXTC)*

Dang, I thought trap shooting latex gloves w/a brad nailer at work was "playing around."


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I wonder what their AFR's were.


Likely not ~great.
Just adding N2O in the intake.
(they may have added fuel that we couldn't see in the video)

-Jeff


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (Jefnes3)*

Maybe they are trying to fool us and actually have one of those turbos where the muffler should be


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (Gtibunny20v)*

rofl.








so much for having the turbo sticking out of the hood, it'll now be a leaf blower.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_rofl.








so much for having the turbo sticking out of the hood, it'll now be a leaf blower.









pffff, like you've never done it







j/k


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (BoostFactory)*

Damn, someone stole my idea








Still laughing.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Check out this electric supercharger!! DYNO RESULTS INSIDE (BORA-Nos)*

Ahhhhhh. I know the guys that did that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Can you ask them what dyno trickery they were performing then?
HP and torque should ALWAYS cross at 5200RPM.
But every time they claimed a HP increase, the crossing point moved to the left further and further. On the Honduh, the first time it crosses at like 4500, then about 4300, and finally way down at 3700.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

Did you make sure the scales were the same?


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

ahh man thats funny ****


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_Can you ask them what dyno trickery they were performing then?
HP and torque should ALWAYS cross at 5200RPM.


Actually, ive seen plenty of curves not match at what ive been told was supposed to be 5252 rpm.......most of em higher in the rpm range if at all.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Actually, ive seen plenty of curves not match at what ive been told was supposed to be 5252 rpm.......most of em higher in the rpm range if at all.

they will always cross at 5252 if the torque and horsepower are on the same scale (same line of the sheet... i.e. 300 on torque line is the same line where 300 of the HP line is). 
If the scales are on the same line, then the TQ and HP MUST cross at 5252, if they dont, the dyno results are fackered.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

this is AWESOME. it has opend up a new world of mk2's
Now, i wonder how many newly tuned leafblowers are gonna be hittin the streets


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

And to all those that say leaf blowers don't add power









The things people do....


----------

